
Ask HN: How much can a really good front-end developer make? - ob1gman
I&#x27;m at a cross roads in my career and I&#x27;m wondering if being a REALLY good front-end dev is a good position to be in. Is it practical to bill myself out at $500&#x2F;hr at some point being a front-end dev? Are good front-end devs actually hard to find or are they kind of a dime a dozen?
======
thankthunk
> Is it practical to bill myself out at $500/hr at some point being a front-
> end dev?

I doubt it. Maybe if you are a rockstar dev in a highly specialized field with
highly specialized domain knowledge and the employer is time constrained and
desperate for a hire.

The median front-end dev salary is around $75K. Generally contractors can bill
1.5 to 2X what the salaried folks make. But I guess it varies with location.
Also, keep in mind that unless you have contacts, you will have to go through
recruiters who will take a portion of billing rate.

